# Реабилитация после операции



## banti (14 Ноя 2006)

Добрый день.
Посоветуйте, в какой санаторий в СПб или в Ленинградской области лучше поехать после операции на позвоночнике. Патологический перелом Th 10 позвонка. Врачи ничего хорошего не говорят.

Мужчина 48 лет, сам передвигаться не может, уже год после операции прошел. Может быть кто-то что-то из своего опыта расскажет?
Не хочу верить, что все так безнадежно.


----------



## Helen (19 Ноя 2006)

Это информация по центрам вертебрологии в СПб, однако нужно созваниваться и индивидуально подбирать клинику, учитывая советы Вашего нейрохирурга, оперировшего больного.

Медико-реабилитационная компания "Травматология, ортопедия, протезирование" Санкт-Петербург, Александровский парк 5  550-7684 

Fysiolase Clinic — российско-бельгийский специализированный медицинский центр Санкт-Петербург, Александровский парк 5  346–6103 

 Медицинский центр "Атлант" Санкт-Петербург, ул. Ломоносова, 16  334-9303; 973-3803; 713-3116 

 ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕ - Институт Медицинской Реабилитации Санкт-Петербург, ул.Гастелло, 11  371-48-46; 371-08-90 

 Клиника травматологии и ортопедии Военно-медицинской академии Санкт-Петербург, ул. Боткинская, 13  248-83-51 

Центр Реабилитации Позвоночника Санкт-Петербург Spine Centre
Описание:  Центр Реабилитации Позвоночника Санкт-Петербургская Государственная Медицинская Академия им. И. И. Мечникова Кафедра физиотерапии


----------



## banti (20 Ноя 2006)

Большое спасибо, Helen!


----------

